# DMCC Employment Contract



## GIB_DE (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello,
I have a question, do anyone know where I can get a draft DMCC employment contract?

Thanks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Have you tried with the DMCC authority??

DMCC Free Zone Government Services | JLT Free Zone | The Fastest Growing Free Zone in the UAE | Dubai Free Trade Zone | UAE Freezone (i think that's the right link...)

otherwise
Contact Us @ JLT Free Zone | JLT Dubai | JLT Properties JLT Lease Rent Commercial | Dubai Rent | Property in Dubai | JLT Community in Dubai


----------



## GIB_DE (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes did, but over the Online Portal I can only register the employment contract.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

try getting them on the phone the second link should help with that...


----------



## GIB_DE (Oct 18, 2012)

thanks I got it now.


----------



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

DMCC office is located inside the Alma's Tower in JLT (Jumeira Lakes Tower) and it is 2 minutes walk from JLT metro station.


----------

